# tutor



## Terry1964 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello all. 
My partner, myself and the children are making a move to Kos, we are in the process of having our house built and hope it won't be to long. We have looked at schooling, and as there is no international school and our children range from 6 - 15, home tutoring is an option that we think may well suit. We are looking at perhaps someone with teaching experience, possibly retired, who would be interested in a part time role, and also possibly coach them in the Greek language. We will be situated in the Kardamana area of Kos.:clap2:


----------

